# How much of the combo



## sctxms (Sep 1, 2017)

What would be a good starting dose for the combo of viagra and cialis in liquid form


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2017)

What's the blend dosed at?

I have a blend that is 50 viagra and 25 cialis per ml. I take a half a ml and have super boners. But the viagra gives me a headache


----------



## Megatron28 (Sep 1, 2017)

5-10mg of cialis once per day.

50-100mg about 30-60 minutes before sex (as needed).


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 1, 2017)

10 mg daily of cialis for me
25 mg Viagra pre-workout

Like ecks, Viagra can give me headaches, but that's if I venture upwards to 50 mg.  Never tried more than that.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm a 100 mg viagra kinda guy. I'll knock a girls spine out of place on it


----------



## BigJohnny (Sep 1, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> I'm a 100 mg viagra kinda guy. I'll knock a girls spine out of place on it


That's my go to as well Bundy! Between that and the test/mast, my wife doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## sctxms (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks the dose is 50 of v and 30 00f c per ml. I am going to try2 ml.   Thanks to all of you


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2017)

sctxms said:


> Thanks the dose is 50 of v and 30 00f c per ml. I am going to try2 ml.   Thanks to all of you



I'd try 1ml first buddy. Both together is strong as fukk and can have some shitty sides.


----------

